# CZ Duty carry?



## hotchilipowder (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a CZ 9mm Duty, my question is: is it safe to carry it holstered with a round in the chamber, hammer down (or on safety notch/half cock) and safety button OFF. Seems no different then if it was a decocker model, same long hard trigger pull for the 1st shot. Am I wrong? Have not carried like this yet but would it be "safe" or not......thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If it's a CZ 75 with a frame mounted safety, not the de-cocker model, it can be safely carried with the hammer down with a live round in the chamber. This method of carry would be DA/SA. It can also be safely carried cocked and locked with the safety on same as a 1911. On this model you can not engage the safety with the hammer down. The safety is only there if one desires to carry it cocked and locked. The de-cocker model does not have a safety and can only be carried with a live round in the chamber and the hammer down using the de-cocker lever to lower it. Of course both can also be carried with a loaded magazine and empty chamber. But what sense would that make? On the model with the safety, one has to carefully lower the hammer while squeezing the trigger while gently lowering the hammer with the other hand, obviously.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Good job explaining it Desertman. My CZ Rami has the safety. I carry it with a round in the chamber and with the hammer down. There's no way to engage the safety with the hammer down.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Philco:
Thank You! CZ's are great handguns.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, the CZ 75 Duty (and all CZs I believe) have frame mounted safeties or decockers, but either way, they are perfectly safe to carry with a round in the chamber in any mode. I would not hesitate to carry it that way in any position, appendix, side or back.

CZ-USA CZ P-07 - 9mm - CZ-USA


----------

